# Orchestral Tools Berlin Series - Berlin Strings First Chairs - Last chance for Intro Special!



## OrchestralTools (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Everybody!

We are proud to announce the release of our latest installment in the *Berlin Series*:

*The Berlin Strings First Chairs*.

The *Berlin Strings First Chairs* are the principal players of the *Berlin Strings* Violins I, Violins II, Violas and Celli sections. With the *First Chairs* you will enter the world of a first rate string quartet for finest, most intimate compositions.

Recorded at their orchestral seating positions at the *Teldex Scoring Stage*, the *First Chairs* are an ensemble in their own right but will also add life and definition when layering them on top of large string arrangements. Based on *CAPSULE*, the most powerful articulation management system, the *First Chairs* Collection forms an integrated whole when used with the *Berlin Strings* Main Collection.


*Enjoy the official screencast*:



*Demo compositions* made with the *Berlin Strings First Chairs*:

*NEW DEMO:
Fritz von Flotow


Benny Oschmann* (First Chairs only)


*Adam Hochstatter* (Arrangement with full orchestra and choir, the First Chairs are also blended with the Berlin Strings Main Collection)


*Craig Sharmat* (Craig’s funky jazz guitar and the First Chairs)


*Find the full articulation list of the collection in the following PDF*:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/berlin_strings_exp_d.pdf

The *Berlin Strings First Chairs* are now available for an *absolutely attractive introductory price* of just *249€+VAT*. The regular price will be *299€+VAT*.

*Check the product site for further information:*
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bst_exp_d.php

*HIGHLIGHTS*

- *String Quartet* for blending or for intimate string arrangements

- *Legato* (Agile & Portamento)

- *Recorded* at their natural orchestral seating position

- *Violin I, Violin II, Viola, Cello*

- *67 GB* of samples
(33,2 GB NCW compressed)

- *24Bit / 48KHz* Patches

- *KONTAKT 5.5.1 Full Version required!*

All the best from the OT office!


----------



## Franco (Jun 7, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## lucor (Jun 7, 2016)

Great sound, great price and great new demo by Adam! Reminds me of Jeremy Soule's Elder Scrolls scores. 
Will get this very soon.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 7, 2016)

Bought and downloading... ...1% complete


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 7, 2016)

wow, that first demo is fantastic.


----------



## pianoman239 (Jun 7, 2016)

lucor said:


> Great sound, great price and great new demo by Adam! Reminds me of Jeremy Soule's Elder Scrolls scores.
> Will get this very soon.


Thanks so much! ...I do tend to play Skyrim a bit too much...


----------



## pianoman239 (Jun 7, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> wow, that first demo is fantastic.


Thank you! Glad you enjoy it-


----------



## mac (Jun 7, 2016)

Is this a kontakt library, erm, library, or is it another file browser type affair? I don't under stand why you guys dont have everything available in the library browser. Is it a financial thing? It's no good for my OCD!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 7, 2016)

mac said:


> Is this a kontakt library, erm, library, or is it another file browser type affair? I don't under stand why you guys dont have everything available in the library browser. Is it a financial thing? It's no good for my OCD!


There are some tools, of course not supported by NI which allow you to add any library in the Library tab instead of the browser.


----------



## pianoman239 (Jun 7, 2016)

mac said:


> Is this a kontakt library, erm, library, or is it another file browser type affair? I don't under stand why you guys dont have everything available in the library browser. Is it a financial thing? It's no good for my OCD!


Hey Mac - I believe that it is an extra cost to get libraries put into the Library Tab. I believe developers need to get individual N.I. serial #'s for every library sold. You'll notice that you cannot add a library into the Library Tab unless it is registered with N.I. Service Center, a service which I doubt is free.


----------



## procreative (Jun 7, 2016)

I watched the walkthrough and it leaves a few things unanswered for me:

The vibrato I presume is baked in, is there just one version? In BWW there are 3 types of sustain/legato I believe from memory NV, Progressive and Romantic.

I cannot easily determine the nature of the vibrato offered from the walkthrough as the styles played do not linger on the vibrato element naked of other instruments enough for me.

With solo libraries the thing that can make them one trick ponies is the vibrato, its either too constant or the speed only suits certain tempos.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

I noticed that there is no direct link to the shopping Cart at the OT's website. So, I just wanted to bring this to the attention of OT-Admin. , this would be handy to be able to go back to my shopping cart, currently there is no direct link to review, or edit my Shopping Cart available on the website. (Or am I missing it ? ) 

Anyways.. my shopping cart is loaded with some great OT Libraries, including this last release ! and I'm looking forward to add Berlin Brass !!

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## mac (Jun 7, 2016)

pianoman239 said:


> Hey Mac - I believe that it is an extra cost to get libraries put into the Library Tab. I believe developers need to get individual N.I. serial #'s for every library sold. You'll notice that you cannot add a library into the Library Tab unless it is registered with N.I. Service Center, a service which I doubt is free.



Well, I can understand developers that are selling £25 libraries not putting out full kontakt libraries, but the OT stuff is pretty much at the other end of the scale! Like I say, it's not good for my OCD.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 7, 2016)

How long does the introductory offer last?


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> I watched the walkthrough and it leaves a few things unanswered for me:
> 
> The vibrato I presume is baked in, is there just one version? In BWW there are 3 types of sustain/legato I believe from memory NV, Progressive and Romantic.
> 
> ...


There are three different types of sustained notes: immediate, soft and accented. Soft is an adaption of immediate with less bow attack, but the vibrato sounds identical to me.
Accented has a harsh attack in the beginning and more vibrato (or more intense). Berlin Strings main offers non vibrato, romantic vibrato and progressive vibrato. These are not available in Exp D.


----------



## lucor (Jun 7, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> How long does the introductory offer last?


June 21.


----------



## Inceptic (Jun 7, 2016)

Does one have to own Berlin Strings prior to being able to purchase/install the First Chairs?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 7, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> Does one have to own Berlin Strings prior to being able to purchase/install the First Chairs?


No.


----------



## Fer (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, it sounds great! which dynamics did you sampled in the legatos?


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 7, 2016)

mac said:


> Well, I can understand developers that are selling £25 libraries not putting out full kontakt libraries, but the OT stuff is pretty much at the other end of the scale! Like I say, it's not good for my OCD.


Hi,
I totally agree with you.. I'd like to add that the Nocturne violin and cello (and I think all libraries that require Kontakt FULL will not have a built in library, and you need to browse thru kontakt file browser, or..
If you have another library from OT (or any library really) you can put the folder under that library, batch resave the whole thing and it should show up and work from that other library tab. I put the First Chairs under the Berlin Strings tab.
EdIt: I might add that the price of FC really leaves no place for complaints.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 7, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Hi,
> I totally agree with you.. I'd like to add that the Nocturne violin and cello (and I think all libraries that require Kontakt FULL will not have a built in library, and you need to browse thru kontakt file browser, or..
> If you have another library from OT (or any library really) you can put the folder under that library, batch resave the whole thing and it should show up and work from that other library tab. I put the First Chairs under the Berlin Strings tab.
> EdIt: I might add that the price of FC really leaves no place for complaints.



For getting those libraries to show up in the Library can you clarify that a bit? Do you mean First Chairs complete folder inside the Berlin string folder at the top level or somewhere else in the different folders of Berlin strings? Do you have to Batch resave to get it to show up?...or or you just batch resaving to speed things up when loading? Thanks so much!


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 8, 2016)

I recently had the same question: before capsule the OT manual mentioned, that you could integrate the non player libraries in the main library folder. This way, your Nocturn or other expansions will show up in the library pane. It still works, but isn't supported any more, because obviously to many people make mistakes with that, which makes the whole library not work. I would not recommend doing it, as you will have to be careful what to do with every update. Just use quick load instead.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 8, 2016)

... I actually disagree with the importance of player libraries. I don't know the cost for developers, but I guess it isn't trivial ... the library pane actually is not very useful, if you have komplete ultimate plus dozens of other player libraries. Quick load can be custom organized and is therefor much better for heavy users!


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 8, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> For getting those libraries to show up in the Library can you clarify that a bit? Do you mean First Chairs complete folder inside the Berlin string folder at the top level or somewhere else in the different folders of Berlin strings? Do you have to Batch resave to get it to show up?...or or you just batch resaving to speed things up when loading? Thanks so much!


Hi,
Sure..All you have to do for the instruments to show up is just move the FC instruments folder under Berlin Strings instruments folder. Kontakt will automatically show it up when you open the Berlin Strings library.
But, since Kontakt instruments will look for the samples based on the relative place of the samples folder to the instruments folder, and you have disrupted that structure by moving the FC instruments into their new "home", you would need to ask Kontakt to relink those instruments files to their samples files. Luckily Kontakt can do this automatically with batch resave.
I have moved all files, the capsule files in the root of Berlin Strings (actually these are the same), the FC samples FOLDER under Berlin strings samples folder, the FC instruments FOLDER under Berlin Strings instruments folder, and the documents into the Berlin Strings documents folder. After that I did a batch resave for the whole Berlin Strings folder* . Hope that helps.
* Edit: actually just batch resaving the FC CHAIRS instruments folder should do.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,
here a new First Chairs only demo, made by Benny Oschmann.
Enjoy!


----------



## procreative (Jun 8, 2016)

The only thing that troubles me is the lack of vibrato options. Ideally it would have 3 like BWW or BS e.g. NV, Romantic, Expressive. A constant vibrato speed can become rather tiring to hear and interestingly most of the demos concentrate on the jaunty spiccato like passages.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 8, 2016)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> We are proud to announce the release of our latest installment in the *Berlin Series*:
> 
> ...



Indeed a fantastic sounding first chairs library! The Sasha Knorr spiccato demo in the screencast is superb sounding, and Adam Hochstatter's demo is excellent, really good music!.

All in all, I am on the edge for this, but there is indeed one thing that keeps me doubting (which doesn't mean anything other then my own concerns)....... the 3 vibrato options like in BWW and BS is what I miss for this to be a very flexible FC library.

Is this something you might consider or add (even as an added cost option) in the future, or are already considering maybe?
(With feeling empathy for you that just at the release of this new library, people like myself unreasonably ask you for new options.........)

Anyway I hope you are willing to say something for us, being an indecisive lot


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 8, 2016)

Of the recent "spike" in quartet / solo string libraries, this one certainly sounds the best to me - and seems to have the best price too!


----------



## Kejero (Jun 9, 2016)

So how long will the intro price be valid?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 9, 2016)

Kejero said:


> So how long will the intro price be valid?


June 21st.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 9, 2016)

Sound really nice......


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 9, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> For getting those libraries to show up in the Library can you clarify that a bit? Do you mean First Chairs complete folder inside the Berlin string folder at the top level or somewhere else in the different folders of Berlin strings? Do you have to Batch resave to get it to show up?...or or you just batch resaving to speed things up when loading? Thanks so much!



I just got this from OT Support.. My apologies if anyone took my advice of integrating the folders: 
Please do NOT integrate any expansion into the Main Collection folder. That leads to tons of issues as their containers and data files are not compatible. It will mess up scripts, will use wrong EQ settings for niente, low layer, ADSR and consordino, etc...
Every collection needs to be in its own folder!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 9, 2016)

I couldn't hold my liquor and now downloading FC. 

It is mainly Adam Hochstatters' demo fault. You guys should listen to his First Chairs only version of the "you must Choose" demo for OT. It is on his Soundcloud, and I think it sounds even better then the full orchestra version!
So once again....a slave to buying good libraries.

Thanks OT.......and I still hope you might consider the earlier suggestions of adding the other 2 sustains (non vib & progressive vibrato) like in the main BS library and BWW.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi guys

I own the main BST and am nothing but impressed! 

I have one small question about the way bowed and fingered legato work in the main legato patches:

Is there any way to control whether a legato transition from one note to the next is a bowed legato or fingered legato sample? I have scoured the OT website and manual and these forums and haven't been able to find an answer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## procreative (Jun 11, 2016)

Too the plunge. Can anyone who also owns this confirm something as want to make sure its not peculiar to my setup.

If you play G3 and G#3 (I think) in Violin 1 Potato Short, it plays the correct note and an octave up as well.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 11, 2016)

procreative said:


> Too the plunge. Can anyone who also owns this confirm something as want to make sure its not peculiar to my setup.
> 
> If you play G3 and G#3 (I think) in Violin 1 Potato Short, it plays the correct note and an octave up as well.


G3...yes. G#3......iffy. There are some tuning problems and little niggles I've also found so far, but I'm making a list and I'm sure these will be addressed in an update. Overall though it remains an impressive library.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2016)

Its F#3 and G3 for me, and it plays the correct note plus one octave down, not up, in my case.


----------



## procreative (Jun 12, 2016)

You could be right, maybe its above or below either way they sound like an 8va. I am sure it was G3 and G#3 but I counted them on the Contact keyboard as I was not using my DAW on first play.


----------



## tack (Jun 12, 2016)

muk said:


> Its F#3 and G3 for me, and it plays the correct note plus one octave down, not up, in my case.


Ditto.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2016)

There are a few wonky samples or transitions that must have slipped qc's attention. No big deal, but it might be a good idea to collect them so that they can be fixed in a future update. Two more in the Cello I have stumbled across so far: 


in sustain immediate, if you play a b1, a c2 is audible on top of the b1 for a short time.
in portato short, when playing a c2 there is a noise that is too loud to be left in.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,
it's time for a new First Chairs demo.
This time made by Fritz von Flotow.
Enjoy!


----------



## esencia (Jun 17, 2016)

The most amazing thing I've found listening to the walkthrough video are the fast staccato phrases.. so amazing.. it´s like a real player!
I wonder how good could be this library to play the famous fast section of vivaldi seasons.. anyone could try it?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

esencia said:


> The most amazing thing I've found listening to the walkthrough video are the fast staccato phrases.. so amazing.. it´s like a real player!
> I wonder how good could be this library to play the famous fast section of vivaldi seasons.. anyone could try it?



esencia, thank you for sending me the midi. I used your midi with Berlin First Chairs, Spitfire Audio SACCONI and LASS 2.5 FC. I hope the attached video below helps you with your decision.

Thanks,
Thorsten


Vivaldi seasons fast staccato phrases are used to show how different String libraries are dealing with the fast midi sequence.

1. Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings First Chairs
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/bst_exp_d.php

2. Spitfire Audio SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/sacconi-strings-quartet/

3. LA Scoring Strings (LASS) Full 2.5 FC
http://audiobro.com/lass-2-0/


----------



## Kejero (Jun 22, 2016)

No offense, but with midi data like that I'm not sure what the point of this video is. It's like demonstrating the usefulness of a hammer by showing how to poke a nail with it.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

Kejero said:


> No offense, but with midi data like that I'm not sure what the point of this video is. It's like demonstrating the usefulness of a hammer by showing how to poke a nail with it.


no offense taken, esencia ask me to test and if it helps him and others I am happy


----------



## fiestared (Jun 22, 2016)

Kejero said:


> No offense, but with midi data like that I'm not sure what the point of this video is. It's like demonstrating the usefulness of a hammer by showing how to poke a nail with it.


Maybe a hammer, but clearly one hammer is a lot better than others... Thanks a lot Thorsten for your work it helps !


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 22, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> esencia, thank you for sending me the midi. I used your midi with Berlin First Chairs, Spitfire Audio SACCONI and LASS 2.5 FC. I hope the attached video below helps you with your decision.
> 
> Thanks,
> Thorsten
> ...



I would not hope re-peat will accidentally pass by your effort.......
may the gods have mercy.......


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 22, 2016)

Kejero said:


> No offense, but with midi data like that I'm not sure what the point of this video is. It's like demonstrating the usefulness of a hammer by showing how to poke a nail with it.


I am on the side of Kejero. Thank you for the uploaded video, but it doesn´t show to me anything, but bad programming skills with no effort at all, so how can a library shine when treated like that, sorry. And when I am wrong and you know how to do it, then take your time for such things, otherwise people get completely wrong impressions here. Anyways thank you.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I am on the side of Kejero. Thank you for the uploaded video, but it doesn´t show to me anything, but bad programming skills with no effort at all, so how can a library shine when treated like that, sorry. And when I am wrong and you know how to do it, then take your time for such things, otherwise people get completely wrong impressions here. Anyways thank you.



That is ok, if you interested just send me a midi to use for comparison.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 22, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> That is ok, if you interested just send me a midi to use for comparison.


Thank you, Thorsten. I already have the first Chairs though.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Thank you, Thorsten. I already have the first Chairs though.


Great


----------



## Kejero (Jun 22, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> That is ok, if you interested just send me a midi to use for comparison.



That's the thing though. You can't just use the same midi for different libraries. It doesn't work like that.
I keep saying it: virtual instruments are like real instruments: you need to learn how to play it. Each instrument behaves a little differently. Anyone can pluck some strings on a guitar, but you'd never judge a guitar by just plucking some strings. I appreciate your intentions, but if I were a developer of any of those libs, I'd be very unhappy with a video like that.

Maybe some people feel this is actually helpful, but I don't see how. The Berlin First Chairs prove that they can do an excellent machine gun, and the other two libs show that they just can't handle the speed. That's what I'm taking away from this video.


----------



## esencia (Jun 22, 2016)

Kejero said:


> That's the thing though. You can't just use the same midi for different libraries. It doesn't work like that.
> I keep saying it: virtual instruments are like real instruments: you need to learn how to play it. Each instrument behaves a little differently. Anyone can pluck some strings on a guitar, but you'd never judge a guitar by just plucking some strings. I appreciate your intentions, but if I were a developer of any of those libs, I'd be very unhappy with a video like that.
> 
> Maybe some people feel this is actually helpful, but I don't see how. The Berlin First Chairs prove that they can do an excellent machine gun, and the other two libs show that they just can't handle the speed. That's what I'm taking away from this video.



hi all..
First of all.. thanks a lot for your time Thorsten! Really helpful to find members trying to help each other..

Trying to share constructive thoughts... 
I think that it shows how the three options react under a fast passage..from the scratch, without any advanced programming.. 

For me, it shows that you won´t be able to play a song like that using Sacconi.. it seems that it does´t have the articulation and the scripting ready for that kind of melody..

Also, for me (this is my perception..may be I'm completely wrong), it shows that "probably", Berlin give you the best articulation/scripting from the scratch for making a mockup with that kind of arrangement..

I think that some times, the demos, or even our compositions, tends to adapt the melody to the articulations available to be as real as they can.. 
But when you know the sound of a famous composition as Vivaldi's theme, it worths trying to test how close could be the new scripting techniques to the real sound , if it´s possible (because I'm assuming that some times...the sampling technology is far far away to the real world).


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 22, 2016)

We shouldn't be discussing competitor products in this thread I think. Plenty of threads in the Sample Library forum for that.

Back to OT, the demos sound fantastic! Would love to hear a more lyrical example from you guys.


----------



## esencia (Jun 22, 2016)

5Lives said:


> We shouldn't be discussing competitor products in this thread I think. Plenty of threads in the Sample Library forum for that.
> 
> Back to OT, the demos sound fantastic! Would love to hear a more lyrical example from you guys.


You are right 5lives.. sorry about that.. 
it´s better to have this discussion on the SAMPLE forum..

But .. I'd like to hear some approach to vivaldi´s theme made by the Berlin experts.. to appreciate what´s the level of realism that they could reach to the real world with that example :D


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

Berlin Strings performs very well in this scenario, be it extreme or not.


----------

